# Could Your Horse Be A Model? Contest!



## lildonkey8

we have 2 more spaces for judges! 
Deadline for this round is June 5th


----------



## Marlea Warlea

im confused??

what do you mean this round??

i'll enter photos


----------



## Marlea Warlea

*the first 5 are for round 5 (standing)*


----------



## lildonkey8

No, by rounds I mean, this is round 1. You post a pic of your horse doing anything you want, ROUNDS AREN'T CLASSES. If you post in this one and one your picture qualify, you move on to round two, that's where you post a picture of a special bond and it goes on from there. Does that make any sense?

You could also be a judge if you'd like to


----------



## AngieLee

I got it! now lets see if i can find a good one of cody! i hav't had him for long and the weather hasn't been all the great! so im limited in flattering pictures of him. haha.

You said i can have 5 entries for round, that means 5 pics rights? if not just tell me and ill pick my favorite lol


----------



## lildonkey8

yes, that means five pix


----------



## Marlea Warlea

i think i get it... so if my pics for round one qualify for a special bond, then it will go in... but i cant enter pictures just for that class?? i think i get it... can i be a judge AND enter??


----------



## lildonkey8

No, sadly you can't be a judge AND enter, but yes, that's how it works, so if you want me to use some the ones you gave me, or you could give me different ones to use, your choice


----------



## vikki92

ROUND ONE: Any picture of your horse:

Picture one: Thunder.








Picture two: Dakota.








Picture three: Camanche.








Picture four. Gabriella.








Picture five: Blaze.


----------



## HorseLife97

Round One- All Pics Of Tequila. Only 2 Pics.


----------



## TeamPenner17

My submissions!


----------



## Marlea Warlea

yes i got some


----------



## lildonkey8

Oh! And the deadline is the 25. If I don't have enough people by then, I'll give it more time


----------



## lildonkey8

The judges are:
Gallop On
Myhorsesonador
beauforever


----------



## AngieLee

oh. i wish I had waited. i recently got some really pretty pictures in the grass feild. well i did only post 4 the first time. soo.... heres one more lol


----------



## lilkitty90

my 5!
Sparta








Baby
















Skip


----------



## lildonkey8

2 more people and I can close it and get to judging!


----------



## arashowjumper

during this quialifiying rounds do we have to stick with the same horse? for example i enter my 4 horses and one quilifies do i have to stick with him or can i switch btween horses for the diferent rounds?


----------



## lildonkey8

you don't have to stick with that horse.


----------



## arashowjumper

i work with this horses every day some are mine other im their rider/groomer at the barn 
enjoy and goo luck to all

Jalpa- mine








Rooney- mine








this are Piojo and Hammer, piojo (white) is the barn pet he is a rescued horse and this is Hammer my brother QH


----------



## lildonkey8

What Do you know? I got 8 contestants!
*STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
I am now going to contact the judges


----------



## corinowalk

Captures his goofy side. "Oh Hai!"


----------



## lildonkey8

okay corino, you were two seconds behind so I'll let you in.


----------



## Marlea Warlea

cant wait for results!!


----------



## lildonkey8

Sonador's votes (in each one I will tell the total of them all)
AngieLee-20 pt.
Teampenner17-20 pt
Marlea Warlea-20 pt.
Arashowjumper 20 pt.
Horselife97-20 pt.
Corinawalk-20 pt.


----------



## lildonkey8

gallop ons votes:
(1.) Vikki92-20
(2.) HorseLife97-40
(3.) TeamPenner17-40
(4.) arashowjumper-40
(5.) corinowalk-40
(6.) Marlea Warlea-40 
The 6 people with the most points move on.


----------



## lildonkey8

beauforever's votes
corniowalk-60
arashowjumper-60
lilkitty90-20
marlea warlea-60
teampenner17-60
vikki92-40
Last one! My votes now!


----------



## lildonkey8

My votes
Teampinner17-80
Marlea Warlea-80
Lilkitty90-40
Angielee-40
Vikki92-60
arashowjumper-80
gonna post the people moving on!


----------



## lildonkey8

Hey! I just noticed everyone in my votes are the ones moving on! So those people should start lookin for a special bond!


----------



## vikki92

special bond round.


----------



## AngieLee

ah! wait! i'm only in one of the judges choices... does that mean i move on? i'm confused. sorry


----------



## beauforever23

angielee you are moving on i believe


----------



## AngieLee

yay  i have some but i think i'll wait and see if i can get some better ones today  I never had a camera with me for those special moments before


----------



## lildonkey8

one sec. I'll tell you.


----------



## lildonkey8

yes. You're moving on


----------



## lilkitty90

Special Bond round


----------



## arashowjumper

special bond


----------



## AngieLee

Special Bond




























bad quality, moms cell phone lol










grooming the process where the dirt from the horse gets tranferd to the groom. espeshally with cody!! he discoverd that roling is run! espesially when its raining out! haha i just noticed the cross tie is caught aswell lol whoops


----------



## Marlea Warlea

lildonkey im confused- what are the points things?? and why do all the judges have different point scores?? is there a grand champ for this round??


----------



## KennyRogersPaints

Lucy, my paint filly <3


----------



## Marlea Warlea

ok, so i know im in the next round because i was in all the judges choices:
(super sorry about the bluriness)

oh and just wanted to share some info on the donkey pic: this is truley a special bond as this donkey has been abused and neglected at her old home. She has never been ridden or handled in her life, apart from this one time that my little brother hopped on and she didn't even flinch.


----------



## lildonkey8

okay, we're only taking three that didn't enter the qualifying round.
And Kenny, you need a picture of you and your horse bonding.


----------



## KennyRogersPaints

Special Bond:


----------



## ashxcx

this is confusing.


----------



## Marlea Warlea

lildonkey- i dont get it?


----------



## lildonkey8

what do you mean?!
What don't you get.


----------



## Marlea Warlea

everything lol

im in the next round right??

so i enter new pictures but only 3??

how are the scores done??

what do the points mean??


----------



## lilkitty90

Marlea, you post 5 pics and the judges vote per pic, not person. so if you have 3 pictures that get voted for then you have 60 points. because it's 20+20+20.

you can only move on to round 2 if you were in round 1 and got a high enough score.


----------



## Marlea Warlea

did i, every judge voted for me and how many pcs can you enter?


----------



## lildonkey8

lilkitty90 said:


> Marlea, you post 5 pics and the judges vote per pic, not person. so if you have 3 pictures that get voted for then you have 60 points. because it's 20+20+20.
> 
> you can only move on to round 2 if you were in round 1 and got a high enough score.


No, you get voted per person
Marlea, your in it, you'll post 5 PICTURES MAXIMUM!


----------



## Marlea Warlea

yes i know, and i have entered them in if you saw?


----------



## lildonkey8

I did see, and now that you described that donkey pic, I see more from it know


----------



## Marlea Warlea

lol is that a good thing ?


----------



## lildonkey8

yes, very very good.


----------



## AngieLee

So whats going on?? the contest basicly stop, nobodys posting anything lol are we waiting for more people tp post for this round or.... yeah, just wondering?


----------



## lildonkey8

Tomorrow, we judge. I'm pooped out. It's 9:30 here


----------



## lildonkey8

I sent out the PM's for judging.
Apparently beau got banned so no more her. Just me, Sonador, and Gallop on


----------



## lildonkey8

Sonadors votes
Arashowjumper-20
Angielee-20
Kennyrodgerspaints-20
Marlea Warlea-20
Lilkitty90-20


----------



## Marlea Warlea

beaus banned!! WOAH!!


----------



## lildonkey8

Mine
KennyRogersPaint-40
Marlea Warlea-40
Vikki92-20
Lilkitty90-40
Angielee-40
I'll get Gallop On's soon


----------



## myhorsesonador

Marlea Warlea said:


> beaus banned!! WOAH!!


just for 3 days. 

you can read about it here.
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/what-would-you-do-situation-87560/page6/


----------



## Marlea Warlea

yeah, just read it then


----------



## Phantomstallion

Just read it!!! Shame really!


----------



## lildonkey8

True.
Why would anyone lash out at advice when they asked for it?


----------



## Phantomstallion

It's been dealt with so why worry over it?


----------



## To ride the sky

*Flirt ~Entry for Equine Model Contest*

This is Flirt my APHA mare I rescued she was going to be put down but I saved her and nursed her back to health and now she is a very happy healthy girl! We enjoy exploring new trails and obstacle courses! She has the spirit of a fighter and the biggest heart ever! And as you can see is a natural model 

Round 1 ~ The day I rescued her poor thing
Round 2 ~ Flirt and I cuddling she fell asleep with her nose on my leg
Round 3 ~ Flirt running in the pasture after a long trail ride
Round 4 ~ Flirt and I riding in the ring this weekend
Round 5 ~ Standing on the stump I just have to point to it and she climbs right onto it 

I am so blessed to have met her when I did she is such a special girl!


----------



## To ride the sky

Round 6 ~ Flirt and I doing aglility/obstacle course


----------



## lildonkey8

RTTS: right now we each do a picture for only round...3
We'll qulify you for that one
Also, Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Marlea Warlea

sorry but what was round three... LOL


----------



## lildonkey8

Action (No rider)


----------



## lilkitty90

hmm, do i go on to the next round? trying to remember how the rules work. lol i think we still have to wait for gallop on's votes though right?


----------



## arashowjumper

did i pass to round 3?
just wondering i apear in 1 votation
thanks


----------



## Marlea Warlea

here ya go


----------



## lildonkey8

Guys. We need to wait to get Gallop on's votes.


----------



## Marlea Warlea

oops sorry 
if i get in then im using those pics


----------



## lildonkey8

Okay, fine by me.


----------



## Phantomstallion

I love the one where Marlea is jumping over the tyres!


----------



## Marlea Warlea

yeah me too... shes in full air


----------



## Gallop On

Sorry, I have been busy lately and I couldnt find this thread to vote on so it took me a day or two. Thanks for waiting!!! 

Angielee 20
Kennyrodgerspaints 20
Marlea Warlea 20
Arasshowjumper 20
Lilkitty90 20


----------



## lildonkey8

Angielee-60
Kennyrodgerspaints-60
Marlea Warlea -60
Arasshowjumper-40
Lilkitty90-60
And those are all the people moving on. Congrats everyone. I hope to see some good action without a rider


----------



## arashowjumper

my entries 




































thank you


----------



## lilkitty90

Lildonkey, when is thedeadline for this round? i need to go take somegood actionshots lol


----------



## AngieLee

Arasshowjumper i absolutly LOVE the 4th picture!! you'll deff get into the next round with that one!

and yes, when is the deadline for this one? i need to go get some pretty action shots. most of mine our in the indoor arena and hey dont really turn out as "beauty shots" haha... dont know how ill get some though, they never do anything instreating in the feild.... hmmmmm *ponders*


----------



## lilkitty90

just take a metal can out to the paddock filled with pebbles and shake it around, it will usually excite them enough for a few good action shots.


----------



## AngieLee

lilkitty90 said:


> just take a metal can out to the paddock filled with pebbles and shake it around, it will usually excite them enough for a few good action shots.


hmm may'be i'll try that. But there stubborn to move. it took me 5 minuits to get them to move when i had a lunge whip... at FEEDING TIME. strange horses lol maybe i'll just go out with my camera on a day that someone else is doing feeding. when i fed yesterday the intire herd came charging in at a full gallope lol


----------



## Marlea Warlea

lildonkey- remember my pics are on the previous page


----------



## lildonkey8

Yes. I remember them.
And the deadline is the 15th.


----------



## arashowjumper

AngieLee said:


> Arasshowjumper i absolutly LOVE the 4th picture!! you'll deff get into the next round with that one!


thank you very much i really hope so.


----------



## AngieLee

well i was un sucsessfull in getting any movement pictures in the feild (actually i just didnt wanna risk ****ing off the mare who had a kicking issue....she's almost got me before so...i'm choosing life and no close calls or broken bones lol), and i guess the only times everyone wants to gallope full speed in for dinner time is when i DONT have my camera on me *face palm* i swear i brought my camera with me everytime after the time they all came running in like bats out of hell. and do you think they did it again. NO. lol anyways so i guess i'll have to make due with what I have. so here we go 




























This counts right 











on the off chance i get a good one before judging im leaving my 5th picture spot open. if i don't get one i'll just shove another one in there lol


----------



## lildonkey8

I stil need peoples


----------



## lilkitty90

working on trying to figure out my camera, so far i got some crappy ones that wont send me to the next round lol especially since they have to be without a rider = P


----------



## lilkitty90

can't get the pictures together in time, but better some then none! i don't wanna be left out of the running so i'll post the best 5 out of what i have. by action i'm assuming running/ trotting or bucking and rearing or jumping without a rider. so no rolling right? if i can have rolling pictures let me know and i'll redo my entries if thats possible lol. ok here goes..
















the dog was NOT hurt i promise!


----------



## lildonkey8

I still need kennys


----------



## AngieLee

Mine suck. i'm not going to make it  i hope i do though cuz i'll have some good action with rider shots


----------



## lilkitty90

me too angie lol i don't know why i can get good action WITH a rider but not without. it's frustrating. Humph!


----------



## AngieLee

lilkitty90 said:


> me too angie lol i don't know why i can get good action WITH a rider but not without. it's frustrating. Humph!


 At least yours are outside mine are all boring and in a sandring. i hope i get through cuz i have pretty ones for the nxt round


----------



## lilkitty90

you should be lucky that you have a ring! i'd love to have a ring or arena or heck just a good flat spot to ride a good sized circle in lol


----------



## Marlea Warlea

what dog? LOL and love the second ant third pictures


----------



## AngieLee

Marlea Warlea said:


> what dog? LOL and love the second ant third pictures


 The dog in the third picture almost getting run over lol


----------



## Marlea Warlea

oh i didnt see that haha 

poor wittle puppy


----------



## lilkitty90

ok YAY i got them done in time, so scratch my previous photos and here are the new ones!


----------



## lildonkey8

Okay!!!


----------



## lildonkey8

OKAY, Kenny lost his chance time to vote!


----------



## Marlea Warlea

yay!!! can't wait to see if i get in


----------



## lildonkey8

I bet you will!!!!


----------



## Marlea Warlea

haha  i find it hard to believe any of us will_ not_ get in... it's not like theres such thing as a bad action shot.... if the horse is moving, it's a good shot LOL but still i guess its judged on quality and placememt


----------



## lildonkey8

Oh, well I tell my voters how many to pick. It's four this time! 
Speaking of voters, myhorsesonador's computer isn't working so he can't see pictures and said she must quit voting. But beauforever is back and we still have me and Gallop On as well so...


----------



## lildonkey8

OK, beau is taking too long so when I get a response from GP i'll reply


----------



## lildonkey8

Ok, beau just replied so I'll give her a break:
lilkitty90-20
Arashowjumper-20
Angielee-20
Marlea warlea-20


----------



## lildonkey8

Wow. I just noticed those are the only people who can be voted for. The people from beau's are the ones moving on...


----------



## lilkitty90

wooo so whats the next round?


----------



## lildonkey8

Round Four: Riding
A picture of walk, trot, canter, you name it as long as your riding, finalists

Easy enough, right?


----------



## AngieLee

woot I made it! i know its just by default as we were missing half the judges but i can still be happy right!! Whens the deadline for the next round? 

also do you know which picture of mine got voted for? just curious as i didnt think any of them would! lol yay im happy


----------



## arashowjumper

so im in? now riding shots? right


----------



## lildonkey8

arashowjumper said:


> so im in? now riding shots? right


Yes. You are in asj


AngieLee said:


> woot I made it! i know its just by default as we were missing half the judges but i can still be happy right!! Whens the deadline for the next round?
> 
> also do you know which picture of mine got voted for? just curious as i didnt think any of them would! lol yay im happy


There is no particular photo. You just, get voted for*shrugs*


----------



## arashowjumper

ok my entries for next round



































hope u like them, i would like to mention that the black horse im ridding in the competition was my beloved black magic RIP and also my rottweiler just passed away last week RIP Ivan


----------



## Marlea Warlea

woot WOOT!!



can it be a halt?


----------



## lildonkey8

As long as your riding


----------



## AngieLee

wait, so whens the deadline for this round?


----------



## lildonkey8

let's say...July 15th


----------



## Marlea Warlea

they aren't very good :?


----------



## AngieLee

Okay. here we go! My friend came out and went all pro photographer on me. haha and i must say her photos are a billion times better then any of the ones I have!!! 

all Photo cred for these pics goes to : Heart Candy Photography | Facebook
Lope!








This. is my ALL time favorite. I love it! lope!<3








backup









I think i was trying to keep him from diving in here. he has a habbit of trying to pick the direction we go. usually it involves whichever direction he see's long grass. lol


















http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a171/Majikku_Margonth/Angie/DSC_0382.jpg


----------



## AngieLee

even though im leaning foward a bit to much in my lope. oh well! now i know lol I still love them!


----------



## lildonkey8

Bump! Guys...tommorow we're judging!


----------



## lilkitty90

oh snap! i need to do my pictures still lol i can't do them tonight, but i can do them early morning.


----------



## lildonkey8

Okay guys, last chance tomorrow evening!


----------



## lilkitty90

this is definitely one of our worsts..


----------



## lildonkey8

*stop posting!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## lildonkey8

Beau votes...
angielee-20
Arashowjumper-20
Lilkitty90-20
I vote...
Marlea Warlea-20
Lilkitty90-40
angielee-40
Sonadors internet is down, she's at the library and can't see pics. Haven't gotten a reply from Gallop On yet.


----------



## AngieLee

yay, so far im in


----------



## Gallop On

Okay, heres my votes:

Marlea Warlea: 40
Lilkitty: 40
AngieLee: 40...
(am not to sure on how the voting scores go but looking at everyone elses votes I assume its something like this )


----------



## lildonkey8

Okay, angielee and lilkitty got 60 FWI, there are two finalists.
Angie and Lilkitty90 need pics of there horses standing.
Congrats to everyone, you've all come so far and you should be proud.


----------



## lilkitty90

Angie! your going down girl lol


----------



## lildonkey8

hehe don't get too competitive, I can take replace you with the runner up ;D


----------



## Marlea Warlea

who was the runner up?


----------



## lildonkey8

you. But uh, I was kinda joking with that...


----------



## lilkitty90

does it matter if their heads or up or down?


----------



## lildonkey8

nope. just standing. but preferably not grazing


----------



## lilkitty90




----------



## Gallop On

Hehe, I like the one of your horse itching himself


----------



## AngieLee

aha we sha'll see!!! *insert evil laugh here* lol I do love the one in the water though! must say!

Okay here are mine:

I just love his face here 









we were playing with the ball  instead of being afraid of it he liked licking it and rubbing it with his nose. teehee


----------



## lilkitty90

oh i love the tongue one lol


----------



## lildonkey8

We can already vote...
I for one vote for Lilkitty90...


----------



## AngieLee

lilkitty90 said:


> oh i love the tongue one lol


Thanks  I think you'll win though. love your first picture and the water one


----------



## lildonkey8

I Pmed my voters.


----------



## Gallop On

Sigh... I hate doing this... I hate choosing a winner... So first, let me ask this, who will be voting for these 2 contestants?


----------



## lildonkey8

me,you, and beau. Hehe it rhymes!


----------



## Gallop On

Lol  Okay, I was hoping for 4 judges so maybe, the contestants could tie... lol, no such luck. Anyhow, I vote for... For... FOr... FOR... Angie Lee.


----------



## lildonkey8

Now it's down to beau. who knows. Man, y'all must be soo nervous!


----------



## AngieLee

awe Thanks Gallope On 

poor beau has to choose the winner, that would suck.

i'm so exited


----------



## lilkitty90

slightly excited, but whoever wins i know we love our horses and we both have great photos! i think it comes down to personal preferences which there are a wide range of.


----------



## lildonkey8

And the winner issssssssss.....ANGIELEE!
Congrats guys, y'all deserved it. 
Now Angie, your horse is model of the year, however you wanna show it, go ahead and do it!


----------



## Gallop On

lilkitty90 said:


> slightly excited, but whoever wins i know we love our horses and we both have great photos! i think it comes down to personal preferences which there are a wide range of.


If I had the choice I would have voted a tie for you guys. I LOVED both of your photos... Both of you had an equal amount of awesome photos


----------



## lilkitty90

Gratz Angie


----------



## AngieLee

Thanks! I was really not expecting to win lol i'll have to let cody know tomorow when i see him  I wonder how we should show off his awsomeness now lol

Thanks lilkitty, Congarts to you as well!!! Loved your pictures


----------

